# Game: Virtual Oilwell



## أكرم كيلاني (14 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أخواني مهندسي البترول 
أقدم لكم اليوم موضوع شيق جدا وممتع 
أي أنه لعبة ممتازة لتعليم كيفية حفر آبار التبترول 
وإختيار الأماكن الصحيحة للحفر بالإعتماد علي الصور السيزمية​







​وإليكم بعض صور اللعبة الشيقة 








علي هذا الرابط 
http://www.earthscienceworld.org/games/VirtualOilWell
أرجو أن تنال إعجابكم 
have fun 
:14::14::14::14::14:​


----------



## engg90 (18 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم اخي اكرم 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (25 أغسطس 2008)

الله عليييييييييييك
start the game


----------



## فيصل الطائي (28 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز عندما اضغط على الرابط تبدء اللعبة في حين انا اريد ام اعمل داونلود كيف يمكن ان احمل اللعبة؟ انتظر جوابكم و شكرا


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (28 أغسطس 2008)

فيصل الطائي قال:


> اخي العزيز عندما اضغط على الرابط تبدء اللعبة في حين انا اريد ام اعمل داونلود كيف يمكن ان احمل اللعبة؟ انتظر جوابكم و شكرا



هذه اللعبة هي لعبة جافا 
وهي علي الإنترنت فقط 
وأحاول تنزيلها 
وعند الإنتهاء سوف أقوم برفعها علي المنتدي 
وشكرا علي المرور


----------



## فيصل الطائي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

اخي اكرم شكرا عة الاجابة


----------

